# halbes Bierfaß als Miniteich



## Zsh (12. Juni 2010)

Liebe Teichgemeinde,

ich habe von meinen Schwiegereltern ein halbes Bierfass geerbt, das früher als Blumenbeet genutzt wurde.

Ich möchte es gerne mit Wasserpflanzen als Miniteich bepflanzen.

Habt Ihr hierzu für mich als Neueinsteiger ein paar Tipps ? 

Z.B : Wie bekomme ich das Fass dicht ? 

Welche Planzen sind geeingnet, welche Erde nmmt man ?

Vielen Dank im voraus. 

Zsh


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: halbes Bierfaß als Miniteich*

Hallo Zsh,

und herzlich :Willkommen2

Zum einen verschieb ich Dich mal zu den Miniteichen.

Zweitens sollte das Fass von alleine dicht werden - kann allerdings ein paar Tage dauern. Wasser einfüllen und täglich nachfüllen.

Drittens - möglichst keine "Erde" - in der Miniteichrubrik findest Du alles, was Du brauchst. Schau Dich mal um!


----------



## Zsh (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: halbes Bierfaß als Miniteich*

leider haben die Vorbesitzer ein Loch reingebohrt....wegen der Pflanzen.


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: halbes Bierfaß als Miniteich*

Dann muß es halt mit Teichfolie ausgelegt werden, ist kein Problem.


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: halbes Bierfaß als Miniteich*

Hi,

das Loch kann man doch zumachen. Korken rein - fertig. Oder nimm Bausilikon oder so was.

Folie rein ginge natürlich auch - es besteht aber immer die Gefahr, das es darunter gammelt.


----------



## Zsh (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: halbes Bierfaß als Miniteich*

Hat soweit funktioniert, Stopfen rein, Wasser rein, Fass wurde durch das Aufquellen des Holzes dicht.

Inzwischen ist das Fass bepflanzt mit einer Wasserhyazinthe, die auch mächtig treibt.

Allerdings schwimmen im Wasser nun unzählige Viecher, ungefähr einen bis einen halben Millimeter groß. 

Weiss jemand, was das für Tiere sind ? (Ich vermute, irgendwelche Insektenlarven)   Muß man hier einschreiten ?

Danke für Eure Tipps.
toll


----------



## sabine42 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: halbes Bierfaß als Miniteich*

Hallo,

das werden wohl Mückenlarven sein.

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Zsh (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: halbes Bierfaß als Miniteich*

Gibt es ein Mittel dagegen ?


----------



## Dilmun (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: halbes Bierfaß als Miniteich*

Hallo Zsh!?

Wenn es Mückenlarven sind.......
Die sicherste Methode ist wohl ein Wasserwechsel.

Ich hab das erste Jahr die Mückenlarven herausgefischt. Und wenn die Pflanzen die Oberfläche fast bedecken, ist das kein Thema mehr. 
Oder du lässt eine kleine Pumpe sprudeln. Mücken wollen kein bewegtes Wasser. 
Seerosen mögen das allerding nicht.

Mit Chemie würde ich nicht anfangen. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28377/page-3

Das ist immer wieder Thema.......


----------

